# Dateien aus einem Ordner Automatisch an einen anderen Ort verschieben



## mardsis (5. November 2016)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, Dateien, welche in einen Ordner kopiert werden automatisch an einen anderen Ort zu verschieben.
Es handelt sich um einen Netzwerkspeicher in einem Rechner, wovon einer mit einer ordentlichen Geschwindigkeit angesprochen werden kann, der andere jedoch nur mit limitierter Bandbreite. Da die Daten von einem Rechner schnell auf den Speicher kopiert werden sollen, soll das System selbst die Dateien anschließend auf die andere Festplatte kopieren. (Da der Netzwerkspeicher immer läuft, der Rechner der auf ihn kopiert aber möglichst schnell mit dem kopieren Fertig sein soll).

Ist das mit Boardmitteln möglich, oder gibt es eine Software die so etwas erledigen kann?

Betriebssystem ist Win 7 Professionell 32 Bit.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2016)

Mit Bordmitteln wüsste ich nichts, robocopy kann m.W.n. nur synchronisieren/kopieren, nicht aber die Quelldatei dabei löschen. Sonst müsste man sich ein VBScript oder PowerShell-Script schreiben und hätte mit dem FielSystemWatcher die selben Probleme, die er in jedem anderen Programm auch bereitet.

Ich halte beides für recht geführlich, da das Verschiebetool nicht oder nur äußerst unzuverlässig erkennen kann, ob die Datei wirklich fertig in die Quelle kopiert wurde und der kopierende Rechner sie garantiert geschlossen hat. Alle User, die Dateien dort ablegen, müssen halt ganz genau geschult werden, was sie dürfen und was nicht.

Und was soll geschehen wenn am Ziel der Verschiebeaktion bereits eine Datei mit dem selben namen existiert. Da verschoben wird weiss man das in der Quelle ja nicht.

Sonst fällt mir z.B. GoodSync ein, das wir in der Firma für ähnlioches einsetzen (bzw. einsetzen wollen), aber nur zum Kopieren, nicht zum Verschieben. Es kann halt u.A. die Kopieraktionen auch protokollieren. In wie weit die aber die zuvor beschriebenen Probleme hinreichend gut erkennen (oder ob die Probleme in Deinem ganz speziellen Fall nicht auftreten oder ignoriert werden können) musst Du selber wissen.


----------



## mardsis (5. November 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Alle User, die Dateien dort ablegen, müssen halt ganz genau geschult werden, was sie dürfen und was nicht.



Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


Die Gute Nachricht ist, dass ich fürs erste die einzige Person bin, die darauf zugreift, nur mit bis zu 4 verschiedenen Systemen, dass Problem wäre also nicht da.



fotoman schrieb:


> Und was soll geschehen wenn am Ziel der Verschiebeaktion bereits eine Datei mit dem selben namen existiert. Da verschoben wird weiss man das in der Quelle ja nicht.



Gute Frage, deswegen wäre eine Software cool, die verschiedene Einstellungen dafür bietet, für mich wäre entweder Überschreiben oder umbennen und doppelt kopieren ausreichend. Ich hätte tatsächlich gedacht, dass so ein Programm öfter mal benötigt wird.



fotoman schrieb:


> Sonst fällt mir z.B. GoodSync ein, das wir in der Firma für ähnlioches einsetzen (bzw. einsetzen wollen), aber nur zum Kopieren, nicht zum Verschieben. Es kann halt u.A. die Kopieraktionen auch protokollieren. In wie weit die aber die zuvor beschriebenen Probleme hinreichend gut erkennen (oder ob die Probleme in Deinem ganz speziellen Fall nicht auftreten oder ignoriert werden können) musst Du selber wissen.



So etwas wäre natürlich auch eine Option, damit könnte man auch erstmal leben, ansonsten schreibe ich ein kleines Skript, was den Ordner auf der Platte einmal täglich löscht.



Sollte jedoch noch jemand eine Software oder Möglichkeit für oben beschriebenes Szenario kennen, so wäre ich dankbar für weitere Antworten.


----------

